# cp -a

## Xywa

Witam

Potrzebuje szybko skopiować zawartość kilku partycji z jednego dysku na drugi.

Poszperałem, poczytałem i wielu wątkach sugeruje się użycie komendy:

```
cp -a
```

Czy to wystarczy? Interesuje mnie w 100% dokładna kopia danej partycji z identycznymi prawami dostępu etc.

Czy może lepiej wykorzystać tar z jakąś konkrtną opcją albo inne programy?

Kolejna sprawa. Załóżmy że chcę wykonać lustrzną kopię partycji /home na partycje /mnt/dysk_twrady za pomocą cp -a

Która z poniższych opcja jest prawidłowa? Czy może wszystkie dają identyczny efekt?

cp -a /home /mnt/dysk_twrady

cp -a /home/ /mnt/dysk_twrady  {po home jest /}

cp -a /home/* /mnt/dysk_twrady {po home jest /*}

----------

## Spaulding

ja tam z dysku na dysk partycje kopiowalem za pomoca mc  :Wink:  wszystko bylo jak nalezy...

a co do kopii lustrzanych to moze rsync?

----------

## SlashBeast

cp -a swietnie sie do tego nada.

```
cp -a /home /mnt/nowydysk/
```

Po tym dostaniesz wierna kopie /home w /mnt/nowydysk/home

----------

## Arfrever

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Poszperałem, poczytałem i wielu wątkach sugeruje się użycie komendy:
> 
> ```
> cp -a
> ```
> ...

 

Użyj dodatkowo opcję "--preserve=all".

Jeśli używasz rozszerzone atrybuty, to upewnij się, że posiadasz >=sys-apps/coreutils-7.1.

Jeśli chcesz zachować ctime itp., to użyj dd.

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Załóżmy że chcę wykonać lustrzną kopię partycji /home na partycje /mnt/dysk_twrady za pomocą cp -a
> 
> Która z poniższych opcja jest prawidłowa? Czy może wszystkie dają identyczny efekt?
> 
> cp -a /home /mnt/dysk_twrady
> ...

 

Pierwsze i drugie polecenie mają identyczne działanie i spowodują m. in. utworzenie "/mnt/dysk_twrady/home".

Interpretacja * jest wykonywana najpierw przez powłokę. W wyniku trzeciego polecenia kopia części zawartości "/home" zostanie bezpośrednio umieszczona w "/mnt/dysk_twrady".

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

>        -a, --archive
> 
>               same as -dR --preserve=all

 

----------

## chomzee

Może program dd okaże się pomocny?

----------

